# Tool Restorations >  1890s J.A. Vance planer/matcher restored

## Jon

1890s era J.A. Vance No. 2 1/2 Planer/Matcher. Powered by a PTO from a 1941 John Deere tractor. This is the culmination of a 2-year restoration. The planer starts working at 13:36.

----------

fmerenda (Nov 12, 2019),

williams1185 (Sep 26, 2016)

----------

